# Νέα προς αρχαία ελληνικά



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2011)

Καλησπέρα!

Θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει κανείς να μεταφράσω την εξής φράση στα αρχαία ελληνικά:
"ήρθε (αυτή) βαδίζοντας ανάμεσα στα κρίνα και πάνω στο χιόνι";

Ευχαριστώ! 

Διόρθωση: καλύτερα "έρχεται" και όχι "ήρθε".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 1, 2011)

Όχι ότι έχει διαφορά για τις δικές μου ανύπαρκτες δυνατότητες, αλλά σε τι αρχαία; Ομηρικά, αττική, αλεξανδρινά;

Εδιτ: Να προσθέσω ότι το κρίνο λεγόταν (το) λείριον και το χιόνι ήταν θηλυκό, η χιών.

Και να δοκιμάσω κάτι που θα είναι αναμφισβήτητα αμφισβητήσιμο:

_Ήλθεν επί της χιόνος βαδίζουσα εν μέσω λειρίων._


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι ότι έχει διαφορά για τις δικές μου ανύπαρκτες δυνατότητες, αλλά σε τι αρχαία; Ομηρικά, αττική, αλεξανδρινά;



 Δεν έχω ιδέα! Θα προτιμούσα κάτι που να θυμίζει Βίβλο ή κάτι θρησκευτικό τέλος πάντων.
Λοιπόν; Θα αμφισβητήσει κανείς τον δρα?
Για τις δικές μου ανύπαρκτες γνώσεις, πάντως, ακούγεται πολύ ωραίο!


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2011)

sunshine said:


> Λοιπόν; Θα αμφισβητήσει κανείς τον δρα?


Αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν  Αλλά λίγο περισσότερη τσαχπινιά στη σύνταξη τη σηκώνει:
_Εν μέσω λειρίων __και επί χιόνος βαδίζουσα __ήλθεν _(_αφίκετο _για εκδοχή hardcore. _Διά λειρίων και επί χιόνος_ για ακόμα πιο hardcore)_._


----------



## sunshine (Feb 2, 2011)

Καθότι λάτρης των softcore τσαχπινιών, θα κρατήσω την απλούστερη εκδοχή.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο! :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 2, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Με την ευκαιρία, θα ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξουμε το γνωστό «τον κρίνο μύρισε;» και να λέμε «το λείριον μύρισε;». Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν υπάρχει κρίνος στον Ευαγγελισμό, μας προέκυψε από τα εικονίσματα. Αλλά τα κρίνα δεν λείπουν από τη Βίβλο. Π.χ. στον Ματθαίο (6:28): «και περί ενδύματος τί μεριμνάτε; καταμάθετε τα κρίνα του αγρού πώς αυξάνει». Γιατί όχι «εν μέσω κρίνων», να μην τρέχει ο κόσμος στα λεξικά του ή σκέφτεται κοκόρια;


----------



## sunshine (Feb 2, 2011)

Δε βρίσκω το λόγο να μην πούμε "κρίνα".
Ταιριάζει και με το θρησκευτικό ύφος που θέλω να κρατήσω.
Ας αποφανθούν οι γνώστες.


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

Γνώστης δεν είμαι, αλλά ως αναγνώστης και ένθερμος οπαδός της ΕΔΑ κι εγώ τα κρίνα θα προτιμούσα. 

Υπάρχουν κάμποσες βιβλικές αναφορές στο "κρίνον". Μόνο την ονομαστική αναζήτησα, σιγά μην ψάξω όλες τις πτώσεις. Χρήσιμο για κάτι τέτοια το πολύγλωσσο bible.cc.

Ώφου, θωρείς τη δα που προπατεί
στο χιόνι, μες στα κρίνα;
Ηντά 'θελε μες στο χιονιά; 
Ξώμεινε από βενζίνα;


----------



## Themis (Feb 2, 2011)

Άσμα Ασμάτων:


> ἀδελφιδός μου ἐμοί, κἀγὼ αὐτῷ, ὁ ποιμαίνων ἐν τοῖς κρίνοις
> Δικός μου είναι ο αγαπημένος μου κι εγώ δική του, αυτός που βόσκει το κοπάδι του στα κρίνα


(Τη μετάφραση την παραθέτω από μνήμης.)


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

ὡς κρίνον ἐν μέσῳ ἀκανθῶν οὕτως ἡ πλησίον μου ἀνὰ μέσον τῶν θυγατέρων.

Σαν κρίνο μες στ' αγκάθια είν' η καλή μου ανάμεσα στις άλλες, 
μα τσι κοιτώ κι εκείνες, από καθαρά αισθητικό ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2011)

Εκπληκτικό το σάιτ με τη βίβλο και πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Η μαντινάδα φοβερή, να τη βάλω λέτε; Ή μήπως έτσι προδίδω το ύφος του βιβλίου;


----------

